# DA Transfer Window



## From the Spot (May 2, 2019)

Quick question, when are girls currently on a DA roster officially allowed to tryout for other DA teams? Is it after the June showcase or once the last game of their current team's regular season is completed?


----------



## Keeper3114 (May 2, 2019)

After the showcase or playoff in June


----------



## From the Spot (May 2, 2019)

Keeper3114 said:


> After the showcase or playoff in June


Thanks


----------



## SoccerFan (May 7, 2019)

Keeper3114 said:


> After the showcase or playoff in June


How about communication with another DA club?
For example prior to the playoff can a DA player email a coach from another DA club requesting the coach comes see her play @ player’s next game with current DA team.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 7, 2019)

SoccerFan said:


> How about communication with another DA club?
> For example prior to the playoff can a DA player email a coach from another DA club requesting the coach comes see her play @ player’s next game with current DA team.


No


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 7, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> No


Unless they sit next to a Coach from another team on the airplane back from a “showcase”.....LOL!


----------



## SoccerFan (May 7, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Unless they sit next to a Coach from another team on the airplane back from a “showcase”.....LOL!


Oh maybe the coach from the other club showed up uninvited and decided to sit by the spectator’s side.......yeah maybe this is what happened LOL!


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 7, 2019)

Your question was..."when are girls currently on a DA roster officially allowed to tryout for other DA teams?"  Since that was the question, and you seemed to have an answer, I did not chime in.  If you want to know what appears to be happening, at least with some clubs in SD County, here you go:  DA players cannot try out for another DA team (without permission) per the rules.  So said player tries out for the "DPL" team (wink wink nudge nudge) of the club they are interested in.  Lo and behold, the coaches and DOCs at said club are surprised by the player's talent.  I mean truly surprised!   Who would have thought a current DA player would have been that good!?  DA offer is then made to player.  Player never tried out for the "DA" team.  

The whole thing is a farce.  Club technically abided by DA rules (not in spirit but by the letter of the rules), and player/parents gets what they wanted, a DA offer.  I don't blame the player or the parents.  This whole thing is not set up to help the players but puts power back into the hands of the local clubs.  And the local clubs are going to look out for themselves.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 7, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Your question was..."when are girls currently on a DA roster officially allowed to tryout for other DA teams?"  Since that was the question, and you seemed to have an answer, I did not chime in.  If you want to know what appears to be happening, at least with some clubs in SD County, here you go:  DA players cannot try out for another DA team (without permission) per the rules.  So said player tries out for the "DPL" team (wink wink nudge nudge) of the club they are interested in.  Lo and behold, the coaches and DOCs at said club are surprised by the player's talent.  I mean truly surprised!   Who would have thought a current DA player would have been that good!?  DA offer is then made to player.  Player never tried out for the "DA" team.
> 
> The whole thing is a farce.  Club technically abided by DA rules (not in spirit but by the letter of the rules), and player/parents gets what they wanted, a DA offer.  I don't blame the player or the parents.  This whole thing is not set up to help the players but puts power back into the hands of the local clubs.  And the local clubs are going to look out for themselves.


So why is it the other Clubs fault?  Sounds like the parents/player are the ones manipulating the system.  If the Club was recruiting the player, there wouldn’t be a need for a tryout.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 7, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> So why is it the other Clubs fault?  Sounds like the parents/player are the ones manipulating the system.  If the Club was recruiting the player, there wouldn’t be a need for a tryout.


I would imagine the club advised the parent(s) that they needed to see the kid(s) before they made a  DA  offer, and encouraged the kid to "tryout" or train with the DPL team to get around the DA rules.   I can imagine a few scenarios where a club might not know a player is becoming available before being contacted by the parents.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 7, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I would imagine the club advised the parent(s) that they needed to see the kid(s) before they made a  DA  offer, and encouraged the kid to "tryout" or train with the DPL team to get around the DA rules.   I can imagine a few scenarios where a club might not know a player is becoming available before being contacted by the parents.


Would the 2 teams have played each other this season?  I’m not defending a Club by any means, but based on your story and subsequent follow up, abounds like the parents are just as culpable. 

Takes 2 to tango!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 7, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I would imagine the club advised the parent(s) that they needed to see the kid(s) before they made a  DA  offer, and encouraged the kid to "tryout" or train with the DPL team to get around the DA rules.   I can imagine a few scenarios where a club might not know a player is becoming available before being contacted by the parents.


Clubs also have access to film from any club in DA. They could also have previewed it as an option.


----------



## outside! (May 7, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> So why is it the other Clubs fault?  Sounds like the parents/player are the ones manipulating the system.  If the Club was recruiting the player, there wouldn’t be a need for a tryout.


To me it sounds like the parents/player are the ones manipulated BY the system. It's all about the kids right? If the club cannot keep a player happy, then the player should be able to move on to anywhere they are welcome. Club hoppers will get a reputation and become unwelcome.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 7, 2019)

outside! said:


> To me it sounds like the parents/player are the ones manipulated BY the system. It's all about the kids right? If the club cannot keep a player happy, then the player should be able to move on to anywhere they are welcome. Club hoppers will get a reputation and become unwelcome.


Sounds more like a Club issue than a systemic one.  DA Does allow for transfers during the season as long as both clubs DOCs sign off on it.  Thus there is a procedure for people who are not happy with in their current club.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Sounds more like a Club issue than a systemic one.  DA Does allow for transfers during the season as long as both clubs DOCs sign off on it.  Thus there is a procedure for people who are not happy with in their current club.


Why would anyone seek a transfer if they are happy in their current club?


----------



## younothat (May 7, 2019)

Full Time Player Add Window:
Sept. 5, 2018  - April 5, 2019
https://ussoccer.app.box.com/s/wk8nm2mwq34yvbbu548pvwywmdkklzju

Clubs will have one period during the season at which time players may be added as full time (either adding a brand new full time player, a player transfer from one DA Club to another,or moving a developmental player / Part Time Player to full

Player Transfers/ Releases

1.Transfer of a player from one DA team to another shall be treated like any other adds.
2.Players are free to transfer between DA Clubs during off seasons, subject only to meeting a given Club’s registration deadlines/eligibility requirements.
3.Transfers during a season must be sent to DA Staff and the staff shall review and have the authority to approve or deny a transfer of a player in all circumstances. In general, a player who wishes to transfer to a new DA team during the season should obtain a release from their original DA Club in writing before transferring or communicating with another club.
a)In all other circumstances, the DA Club has the discretion to transfer / release or not transfer / release the player during the Academy Season.
b)Prior to approval by DA Staff of a transfer request, players may not train or otherwise participate with a DA team with which they are not officially rostered.
c)If a player trains with another DA team prior to receiving a release, they may not be permitted to transfer to that DA Club.

4.Clubs wishing to speak to a player registered with another DA Club must state their intentions in writing to the player’s original/current club, the DA Staff, and their respective Technical Advisors.
5.Regardless of the scenario, any transfer player will sit all head-to-head regular season fixtures between former and new club,regardless of being released by their previous club (this does not apply to preseason or the postseason). If there are no head-to-head fixtures that remain in the current season, the player will be eligible to participate,pending service of any other suspensions.


----------



## younothat (May 7, 2019)

No transfer window per say just the initially rosters due before first games (Sept 1st week)  and Adds any time after that. 

Depending on your age group the season can last until mid July (playoffs) but generally  new registration for the upcoming season start in august so tryout time for existing player to new DA teams July sometime


----------



## SoccerFan (May 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Why would anyone seek a transfer if they are happy in their current club?


Seems like the original thread question was more about when can currently rostered player can tryout for another club. Seems like “transfer” word was a mistake.


----------



## Kante (May 8, 2019)

From the Spot said:


> Quick question, when are girls currently on a DA roster officially allowed to tryout for other DA teams? Is it after the June showcase or once the last game of their current team's regular season is completed?


my understanding of the DA rules is that families may reach out to other clubs to initiate contact/see if there;'s interest, but that clubs are not supposed to initiate contact w/ a player without permission from the current club. formal "try-outs" of a player are not allowed without permission by current club.


----------

